# Companion for my Pack Wether



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a wether (Toby) who is an only goat at the moment. He started out with a Boer friend but eventually we had to butcher him. Now he's all alone and he isn't doing very well. He had a really tough winter (he was always shivering and had to stay in the barn which we had never had to do before). He is a 4 year old, 200lb pack goat. I want to get a young doe to eventually breed (not for a couple of years) to be his companion. She would not be a packer, but she would probably go on the hikes with us so that she would not be left home alone. I was told that I should not get any goat younger than 2 years for a companion because of the size issue. Is that true? Will they become attached to each other because they need companionship no matter the size, once they got the pecking order worked out? Should I try to get an older goat to be with him? I have been looking for a yearling doe but without luck.
Also, I was told that If I wanted to pack/ hike with a doe, that I should not have a doe that has a bag because the bag could get caught on things. She would just come along so that she didn't have to stay home alone. I also have heard people saying that they take their milking does packing so that they have fresh milk on the trail. I'm not sure which to believe. Is that true?
Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to goats and am heading in the direction of packing. All good questions. I do have a mixed herd with mixed sizes. I do not let my mini's in with the standard size due to size issues and possible injury. Also I have had herd animals for 16 years and yes..even if it takes some time they will bond if they only have each other.
I had a deaf horse I picked up from a rescue. No one realized he was deaf. When I went and looked at him I noticed he was OVERLY attached to his pasture mate but did not recognize him for deaf. It took a several weeks to figure this out. He was to be a companion horse for my 1 other horse at the time. It took months for him to join up with my other horse. My other horse was not willing to let him rely so heavily on him because it was just weird and the def horse was dominate and aggressive...needing my normal horse so badly, it WAS weird...no other explanation. They did eventually join up. I bring this up to give an example of even the "odd" things that can happen to them won't stop the bonding. Safety in numbers in part of their make up no matter what herd type of animal they are.
Good luck on your search and following. 
I have a baby doe who has pack potential. I have not heard of the bag being a problem but have heard the females can be taken for milk....interesting and most likely true. I think you have to be more selective of your trail if you took a female on and really need to want to drink/use the milk. Over night camping means you would have to milk her. Something to think about.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I raise and sell pack goats. So have a bit of insight for ya. What age and size of the companion you get depends on the temperament of boy you already have. If he is general a nice boy, then you have more options. Yearling or older I would suggest. A single baby might annoy him but on the other hand, could get him playing like a kid again . As for a doe in milk. A few factors need to be considered. A doe in milk shouldnt pack. They are putting a lot into their milk and are depleting nutrients from their own body to do so. They can hike along but shouldnt carry anything. Udder vs. terrain, well depends up the quality of the udder and the kind of terrain. A well attached udder, regardless of terrain is a must. They are going to have a hard enough time walking around the udder. Having one that is swinging back and forth or around the legs is going to make for a miserable goat. Terrain would need to be fairly clear. No dead falls or terrible amount of sticks and branches. It only takes one to puncture the udder and cause you a costly vet bill. There are goat bras out there to be bought or made that would help. I sell a few does every year to people who buy prospects and like the idea of fresh milk on the trail. I have never actually heard of anyone doing it. It might be that a doe in milk just doesnt have the energy to hike that long. What part of Idaho are you from?


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

I live in North Idaho, South of Coeur d' Alene. I'm not super big into packing, just a day hike every so often on trails or roads that are not too treacherous. I was thinking about putting them into a divided pen so that they could get used to each other over the fence and also get let out for supervised play. Would that be a good way to get them used to each other at first?
If it were up to me, I would get a two young does who could be together and another wether to be with Toby. But I can't, I'll be going to college soon.
You were at the Rendy this year, right? I was there with my LaMancha with the pink coat. Didn't the hunting consultant have a dairy goat that went with him? Or was she just a milker at home?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmm, you where there and you didn't find me :lol: 

I have a young doe that I'm training now. She just likes to go and prefers to be with the wether anyway.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for the extensive info TDG-Farms.


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Retiredokjusttired. I would think that since they would be the only ones that they would bond together with a little time. I would definitely keep them separated but close enough to get comfortable for a while. 

Goathiker, I didn't know how to identify anyone, haha. I don't know anyone too well. You may have seen my mom and I, with my Lamancha wether in a pink coat and my blue heeler pup.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I was up the road on the field side with the old pick up and the 2 LaMancha kids...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I do recall your muncher being there  For day hikes, assuming mostly on trails, then you can pretty much get away with anything you like. As for putting them together, I do suggest a pen next to each other for the first few days. Once they are let out, supervised meeting is great. Might only take the one time being supervised. Goats are very smart and find their roll in a herd typically in less then a day. Just depends on how mean the bosses are. You will know if you need to keep them separated a little longer of if they hit it off right off.


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I was up the road on the field side with the old pick up and the 2 LaMancha kids...


I remember where you were. I was across the road from you in a black ford with an older camper trailer.

All I can seem to find in goats for sale near me are either older does that have been bred before who already have a bag or young kids who are about 3 or 4 months old. There's no in between. I'm stumped. I was hoping to get a buddy pretty soon so they could get bonded before winter.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a yearling doe that's open for sale. I'll be making a trip to Medford in a few weeks...
Pictured at 5 months plus sire's dam.


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm about 24 miles west of Salem Oregon :lol: 
I'll be driving to Southern Oregon soon though and can save you about half the drive.


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you ever make it north? I am about 30 miles south of Coeur d'Alene


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, I see, I thought you were in the lower part of Idaho... My daughter is talking about camping at the same place Rendy was at when she gets her vacation...


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

Uhhh, That is still 4.5 hours from where I live. How much are you wanting to sell her for?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And it's 6 hours from where I am :lol: 

I'll sell for $150 to a goat spot member...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I dont know if it would help in any way but Im kinda in between the rendy location and northern Idaho. If I can help facilitate just let me know. On a side note, you couldnt do better then a Lamancha from Jill


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

That would be great! I would appreciate any help. Jill, When would she be up this way? I would be able to make it to Kennewick. Dave, that is really kind of you.


----------



## ThirdAcreFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

Darn it! I wanted to meet you Goat hiker! I saw the mancha's in the cage but didn't walk that way. I remember Marie, she had a beautiful lamancha. I didn't get to bring my goats but we had a blast anyway.
Robin


----------

